
Many People Refuse the Free Windows 10 Upgrade, Here’s Why - type0
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/many-people-refuse-free-windows-10-upgrade-heres/
======
f_allwein
I just did not want to try whether my old 2GB netbook would actually run Win
10. It's painfully slow on Win 7 as it is.

Also, I remember hearing that Microsoft told manufacturers not to allow more
than 2GB in netbooks as they might have cannibalised the laptop market
otherwise. So in that sense, it's their fault I don't upgrade.

~~~
yuhong
There is still a 32-bit version of Win10. When I run Win10 in a VM, I used the
32-bit version and sometimes tried NTVDM. Needless to say I quickly found out
it don't work with the new console and the error message was cryptic (last
time I checked).

------
reitanqild
As a generally happy Windows 10 users I still think Windows have some
important decisions to be done.

1.) Make very clear, very strict rules about what all the collected data: who
can see what, what can it be used for, how long before what is tossed away.

2.) Reign in creative businesspeople: when I start to get ads on the login
screen of my Windows Pro licensed machine without even being asked then
somebody needs to learn about eating and having cake.

------
dmfdmf
FWIW, I am done with MS, I don't want to be the product. Win7 is my last MS OS
so I am moving to Linux in 2020 unless Win7 support is extended.

~~~
boterock
You can always move earlier, I moved to Linux for work and only keep Windows
for videogames and couldn't be happier.

~~~
dmfdmf
2020 is my drop-dead date. I have some older XP laptops that I shutdown that I
want to use to experiment with Linux. If things go well I might jump ship
sooner.

------
shepardrtc
I really like Windows 10 on my Surface. But on my 4 year old Samsung with
heavily customized Samsung-built software that controls much of the
functionality of the laptop, I can't risk moving to Windows 10 and not having
any of it work. And there's no chance Samsung will update it.

------
pfarnsworth
I'm still on Windows 7. Windows 8 was such a disaster that if Windows 10 has
any pieces of Windows 8 in it, I don't want any part of it.

And then, after all of those disastrous forced upgrades, I simply don't trust
Microsoft anymore. I'm on Windows 7 until I somehow accidentally upgrade.

